
Waymo tests AI driving system that learns from labeled data - anant90
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/10/waymo-tests-ai-driving-system-that-learns-from-labeled-data/
======
anant90
Original Medium post: [https://medium.com/waymo/learning-to-drive-beyond-pure-
imita...](https://medium.com/waymo/learning-to-drive-beyond-pure-
imitation-465499f8bcb2)

ArXiv link:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03079](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.03079)

